# UAE AFTER OIL



## Alexpira (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi!

A question from the other side of the world (Brazil) to ours friends from Emirates and the rest of Persian Gulf

Does the UAE have an economical plan to deal with the future exaustion of oil and gas reserves?? What will move the economy after oil??

Tks!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Not something to worry about for at least a 100 years... just an FYI.... 

other than that, every emirate is trying to make a mark on the tourism map of the world.... dubai is becoming a larger n larger business hub everyday.... abu dhabi is focusing on industrialisation... rest of the emirates are trying to get foreign investment by allowing land ownership now....


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the plan for the time after oil can be seen here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266601

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=457

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=416


----------



## Alexpira (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice...it's good to see that UAE is planning in ahead....another question: how is the medium standart of living of UAE....the medium income is similar to which country of Europe or North America??


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

lol... pretty much everything SSC UAE has to offer flo?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Alexpira said:


> Nice...it's good to see that UAE is planning in ahead....another question: how is the medium standart of living of UAE....the medium income is similar to which country of Europe or North America??


GDP per capita in 2005 was around US$28500 i think. however, there is a large gap between the rich and the poor, but tthe overall cost of living in the UAE is lower than Western countries.


----------



## Alexpira (Oct 5, 2005)

Is there a significant middle class in the UAE?? Would UAE be the first country in the Arabian World to be part of the "First World"


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I dont think that we have an active middle class.

There is no gap between rich and poor natives wise.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

actually i would say we have a huge middle class.
but its hard to compare the socio economic situation in the UAE to that of the Western countries for a numebr of reasons.

firstly, the population of the UAE is made of up of immigrants from all over the world and from different living standards. therefore, there isnt a set living standard because salaries vary so much according to the various living standards of the population. for example, an highly qualified American with a good expat package will earn more than he/she would earn in the US, despite the cheaper cost of living in the UAE. the middle class who dont have expat packages may earn more than what they earn in their home countrties, but because of rents, their incomes are generally not enough.

also, there is a large labour population than earns very very little money.

all these factors put together means the UAE has a different class structure, and relative living costs can vary depending on your place in the class structure.


----------



## Alexpira (Oct 5, 2005)

And if we compare UAE with another Arab countries (Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and Catar), would the UAE be the richest of all??


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

in terms of GDP per capita no.
Qatar has a much much higher GDP per capita (im not sure what it is though).


----------

